# Building codes for stairs in MA



## schh4 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi,
I need to build stairs in somewhat confined space. I want to be certain of current code requirements in MA before I start. I've heard there were recent (2010?) changes on this. Can somebody please explain what is the min tread depth, max riser height, min stairs width? Also, is it allowed to have a step on the landing, i.e. landing is divided by the extra step that runs diagonally? I know it was common practice on old stairs, but not sure is modern codes allow it. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

schh4 said:


> Hi,
> I need to build stairs in somewhat confined space. I want to be certain of current code requirements in MA before I start. I've heard there were recent (2010?) changes on this. Can somebody please explain what is the min tread depth, max riser height, min stairs width? Also, is it allowed to have a step on the landing, i.e. landing is divided by the extra step that runs diagonally? I know it was common practice on old stairs, but not sure is modern codes allow it.
> Thanks in advance!


Call your building department and ask them and see what code they're under. This the IRC code.

http://www.qis-tx.com/documents/stair.installation.guidelines.pdf


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Joe's correct, local first. If closed now, check with your State for the latest code revision. Here's another one, only two years old: http://bulk.resource.org/codes.gov/

Be safe, Gary


----------

